# Just for fun :)



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I made some new toys for Huddle today. (Huddle is a Golden Retriever / Border Collie mix) Granted, I will keep the hurdles off until he's physically mature  but it should help me in keeping him busy and happy with different things to do. I'm sure competing will remain a pipe dream. Next is a pause box and a tunnel.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

how cute! Love this... and Huddle is so adorable! That face!!! He has such a big snout I LOVE IT!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That's so cool. How fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice job on building your equipment. 

For young dogs you can just put the jump bar down on the ground in different spacings----they don't really "jump", but it helps when you do start jumping.

I made a pause table and had 2 different sizes for the legs (I did not glue the legs) so it grows with the dog.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice!
I've seen some plans online to build some equipment. I might have to make some for kenzie!
Hope you have lots of fun! And yes, for my beginner class the jump is basically on the ground. For now it's more about getting them to go over the jumps (3 of them) rather than running out of the jump area!


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I was happy to see how many free plans were online. Here is a link to free PDF plans if anyone is interested in the ones I used  
Free PVC Pipe Projects and Plans | FORMUFIT 




Jennifer1 said:


> Very nice!
> I've seen some plans online to build some equipment. I might have to make some for kenzie!
> Hope you have lots of fun! And yes, for my beginner class the jump is basically on the ground. For now it's more about getting them to go over the jumps (3 of them) rather than running out of the jump area!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks
Here's a site that I found, although they don't sell kits
Instant Agility


----------

